# A fun project



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Every now and then I get to do some wood working stuff like install crown and casings. This was my first time installing wainscoting. Learned a few things that will make the next time easier but by the time that happens I will forgotten it.

The biggest pain on this job was replacing all the hinges on the cabinets. From getting the old ones off that had 10 coats of paint on em to installing the new ones. A section of these cabinets dates back to 1939 the other half was maybe 20 years ago or so.

Anyway this one was a fun one. Oh the colors were Benjamin Moore AF340 "Cabinets and trim" walls were AF310

Pat


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Very nice, I have been thinking about buying a saw and giving some carpentry a whirl, I suck at it but partice makes perfect.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

PatsPainting said:


> Every now and then I get to do some wood working stuff like install crown and casings. This was my first time installing wainscoting. Learned a few things that will make the next time easier but by the time that happens I will forgotten it.
> 
> The biggest pain on this job was replacing all the hinges on the cabinets. From getting the old ones off that had 10 coats of paint on em to installing the new ones. A section of these cabinets dates back to 1939 the other half was maybe 20 years ago or so.
> 
> ...


By the way your quote on the bottom is an old friends bands name. "Clownshoe"


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Nice Pat. Its good to switch up your skills once in a while.


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

Looks really nice Pat.I did a kitchen a few months ago pretty much the same.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

great looking job pat!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Looks good but,

Alex plus dap caulk?


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> great looking job pat!


Thanks bud. For the wainscoting I had three options. 1. buy the 4x8 sheets of mdf stuff, or individual pieces of poplar or pine. mdf was out due to this being a kitchen and I really did not want to goof with the large panels. Ganahl lumber sold poplar for about 1.19 a lf. I needed a total of a 154 32" pieces. The poplar was nice, no knots or anything and a harder wood then pine. Lowes sold the pine in packs of 12 for 10 bucks. Gave the customer the option between poplar $500.00 vs $120.00 for the pine. She was concerned about the knots and I said after 3 coats 90% of them will be gone. So she chose the pine.

It's nice to due these once in a while. Sure beats the scrape, sand and paint typical jobs.

Pat


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> Looks good but,
> 
> Alex plus dap caulk?


lol - was waiting for someone to comment on that... It's all I had in the van at the time and since this was interior I figured no big deal.

Pat


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Sharp looking job Pat, and great photography!


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

nice colour for the cabinets. i'm getting sick of doing them in white only.


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

Very nice, pics came out great

Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Really nice looking job Pat! Ok, so what trim product did you use? ;-)


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Photos were taken with a Nikon dx3000 - A little old but a nice camera

Wide angle lenses are a must when taking interior photos

Pat


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Neat job Pat. Nice clean miters.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Damon T said:


> Really nice looking job Pat! Ok, so what trim product did you use? ;-)


Advance on trim and regal select eggshell on the walls

Pat


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

did those old 70 year cabinets have lead based paint? how did you handle the sanding?


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Xmark said:


> did those old 70 year cabinets have lead based paint? how did you handle the sanding?


No lead, she had it tested a few years ago when she had some other work being done by a lead company. We are not allowed to test here in California. I think we are the only state where this applies. Either way I still treat it like there was by sealing the place off. There was only one door that leads to the rest of the house and a few windows.

These lead companies that test for lead are pretty cheap. On average it only costs about $250.00 to test the whole house. 

Pat


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Looks awesome Pat. Those are some high quality pics, I'm in bad need of a new camera. I take a ton of photos but the quality just isn't there so I hate using them.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> Every now and then I get to do some wood working stuff like install crown and casings. This was my first time installing wainscoting. Learned a few things that will make the next time easier but by the time that happens I will forgotten it.
> 
> The biggest pain on this job was replacing all the hinges on the cabinets. From getting the old ones off that had 10 coats of paint on em to installing the new ones. A section of these cabinets dates back to 1939 the other half was maybe 20 years ago or so.
> 
> ...


Looks great Pat. Why not just move that outlet up?


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

NEPS.US said:


> Looks great Pat. Why not just move that outlet up?



That's a great question and I never even thought about that. I painted a bathroom a few months ago that had this stuff and that's how it was done too. So I just figured that's the way it is. But yea it never crossed my mind to raise the outlet up a bit.

Pat


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Looks great Pat. Why not just move that outlet up?


Wondered the same thing, but then saw how the tile went around the window. Sorta compliments one another. Older home may not have had enough slack in the wire for a move. Another great job for the portfolio nonetheless.

BTW: HD and Lowes offer a MDF/MDO product. A little wider, but has clean, crisp details without having to worry about knots and grain.


----------



## RoofContractor (Feb 26, 2013)

Very nice your quality work.:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionContracting (May 11, 2013)

Nice workmanship! Nothing like using wood to create a work of beauty.


----------

